# Good lit journals for poetry?



## Angel101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I started actively submitting my poetry to journals and magazines last year, and ended up publishing 21 poems. This year, I've been working more on developing my craft and I'm trying to step up the types of publications my work appears in. I've had some success, though I haven't sent as many submissions, and have been accepted to 6 different journals this year, two of which rejected my work last year. I feel that I'm improving, and would like to know if any of you know any "middle tier" literary journals. Journals that people may have heard of, but that aren't impossible to get into. I plan on submitting all the work I've revised over the summer when submissions start rolling again in September. Any and all suggestions welcome! I'm doing tons of research on my own, but could always use suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## TKent (Jul 6, 2015)

I highly recommend you sign up at writingcareer.com. You can get a weekly email sent to you. They are very poetry friendly and have lots of poetry submission calls listed.  That said, I suppose you know about Duotrope, right? You can search for poetry journals/mags via their software for a low monthly cost. They also have interesting stats such as he top 100 for various categories: fastest to respond, slowest to respond, most approachable, hardest to get in, etc. Great stats by the way!!

ETA: Submission Grinder is also a great tool, like Duotrope but free. I just didn't mention it because you can't limit your search to poetry.


----------



## Angel101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks! I know about Duotrope, but I'm living on a very low income, so I don't know if the expense would be worth it to me or not. But if I had money, I'd do it in a heartbeat! I will absolutely look at your other two suggestions, though. Thank you so much!


----------



## TKent (Jul 6, 2015)

Submission Grinder: http://thegrinder.diabolicalplots.com/

It is also great, you'll just need to check that the mag also accepts poetry. Some won't but you'll just move on to the next one


----------



## LeeC (Jul 6, 2015)

I didn't concentrate on poetry journals, but in searching for potential agents and publishers for my book I had to wade through a lot of poetry friendly entities. 

I tried various search phrases in google and worked my way through the results. Took a lot of effort but I found a lot of potentials. Some of the links I followed led to compiled lists which I worked my way through also. 

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## buck06191 (Mar 27, 2019)

I've recently been reading Popshot and Banshee, both of which take poetry submissions. Also, the poetry library website has a list of poetry journals I believe.


----------

